# Smart Life app won't register and install



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

While trying to help a neighbor setup his smart receptacles, the Smart Life app would not install and register and gave an error message 50520. He has a LG Stylo 3+. When we looked at his PC on Google Play it shows it installed; however, the drop down does not list his smartphone. There is no "Uninstall" button on the page and we cannot find the app listed on the start button or the control panel "Programs and Features". I have searched for several hours on the web and cannot find how to delete this from the PC. We also uninstalled and reinstalled the app on his smartphone, also to no avail. Can anyone help?


----------

